# fresh attempt



## redeyecush (Jul 4, 2005)

Was  hoping for some help. 

second time growing, drawing up fresh attempt with new appt. I have closet space for growing, floor is already covered with plastic and walls with aluminium.

Question. If i was to purchase a Son Agro 400 lighting system, what would you reccomend the best hydro system. Whats the best set up for growing under these circumstances?

I have seeds of shiva shanti, and white widdow seeds ready for action!

pray to the weed gods for some help here. Peace.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 5, 2005)

For me, the choice is ebb n flo.
Get yourself a 3' x 3' tray and the other stuff (res, pumps, timer, etc.) from a grow shop.
It will set you back approx. $125--$150.

Other tips:
-take down the alum and paint the walls flat white.
-Upgrade your light system with a 430-watt Sun Agro or other full-spectrum bulb.


----------



## redeyecush (Jul 5, 2005)

appreciate the help.

funny enough we just purchased the son agro light. If we were to purchase an ebb n flo system, whats the best way to get that going? whats the budding time frame?

40 years is definately good enough experience for me, thanks for the help bro


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry for the lateness in reply.
Of you buy your equip. at a growshop, they will tell you how to get it up and running.  Simple really.  You have a tray, a res, and a pump on a timer that floods the tray every 4 hrs for 30 min, then drains.
Aside from using mountain spring water, I have never found anything that speeds up budding.


----------

